# Sibelius or ....?



## BenG (Sep 6, 2014)

I am in the market for new notation software and I am trying to decide which option would work best with my workflow. Sibelius is the obvious choice, however I am really interested to see what Steinberg comes up with and how it would compare. (Even more so, since I am Cubase user as well

So, the question is....Should I buy Sibelius or wait for Steinberg?


----------



## MrCambiata (Sep 6, 2014)

I would get the entry level of Sibelius if you don't need to write for big orchestra. It's called Sibelius First. I own it though I have Sibelius 6 as it came with an M Audio mini keyes at the time. You will also miss things like cross staff notation and filter for selecting a certain note in chords or a certain voice in a staff but since the future of Sibelius is uncertain, I wouldn't put my money on the full version if I could wait. Especially when there's something new around the corner.
Another option is Notion. I bought it a while ago because of its laying out what you record in real time. Very accurate, but the workflow of Sibelius is more to my liking so I'd rather start recording in Notion for real-time note entry and continue in Sibelius from there.


----------



## Daryl (Sep 7, 2014)

Get Sibelius now, and then swap to Steinberg when it comes out. there is no doubt in my mind that the new Steinberg app will pretty much wipe the floor with the competition, but nobody knows when it will be ready. However, considering that the same brains behind it were also behind Sibelius, I would imagine that changing would be relatively easy.

D


----------



## BenG (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! 

I really interested to see what Steinberg comes out with. After reading some of Daniel's blog, I am sure it will be revolutionary and will most likely be my notation program of choice. 

As you both mention, no one knows when it is likely to be released, so I guess for the time being I will try to find the most inexpensive version. Sibelius First looks to be a good option, at least for the time being. Thanks for all of the help!


----------



## ed buller (Sep 7, 2014)

Get Sibelius . I'd say Steinberg is a way off.....It WILL be stunning...but Sibelius with NOTEPERFORMER is a joy to use.

e


----------

